# palm tree



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

anybody turn any palm tree wood?


----------



## momomo6789 (Jul 17, 2010)

i have seen a bowl made from some


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

There was a whole thread on it here some time back. Everyone complained that it's a real pain to turn ... very splintery.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've turned some black palm bottle stoppers. The wood is like a bunch of compressed straws. It looks really cool (sorry, no pics...I sold the stoppers) especially on the end, but no fun to turn. I think I have piece still in the shop, if so I'll try and turn a stopper tomorrow and post a pic for you.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

well im on vacation with my family going to my sons graduation from marine boot camp and i saw some palm trees and wondered
there is one cut just up the road from where we are cvamping so im gonna try to get a peice and do something with it anyway
thanks guys
Robert


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I've made a few pens from black palm and has turned out very well.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

well i bought a peice from the guy for 10 bucks and will take it back to ky and see what i can do with it


----------



## momomo6789 (Jul 17, 2010)

i got 2 palm trees dead in my backyard


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Finally got around to turning the stopper out of black palm for you. Here are a couple of pics. This stuff is nasty to work with...it doesn't so much cut as it does splinter (at least while turning). Got a few 2" square x 8 inch pieces from my local woodcrafts bargain bin a while back and this is the last piece I had left. Won't be turning this again anytime soon.


----------



## misfire (Oct 27, 2008)

I just turned a duck call out of red palm. Turned out nicely, but is a little difficult to work with. Sharpened my tools and it did better


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

sawdustfactory that looks awsome and i cant wait to try something with this log
having a family reunion here at my house this weekend and i have to work 50 hrs this week so no time for turning
soon i hope though:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

